# Microwave Stinks



## Camper6 (Nov 1, 2019)

My microwave stinks of fish. Not smells. Stinks.

I'm in the midst of trying to deodorize it now.  I have had this before.  

The usual vinegar, or baking soda, or whatever.

What worked for me last time was that I went and bought a small battery operated fan at the dollar store.

After cleaning, etc. Pull the plug on the microwave so you don't accidentally turn it on.

Put the battery operated fan inside and turn it on and close the door.  This circulates the air through the vents and eventually the odor leaves.  However, nothing works overnight or immediately.  It takes time. Never reheat fish in the microwave.

It takes two batteries.  I let them run until they are dead.

And the fan is always handy for other uses where a plug is not handy as in the inside of a cupboard or at the computer on a hot day cooling you off.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 1, 2019)

I think the smell gets into the inner workings where you can't clean, and it takes a while to dissipate.  Good idea of the fan.

Burnt popcorn is bad too.

Don


----------



## toffee (Nov 1, 2019)

i  cook   cats- fish in mine -u have to wash it out top and bottom when done --or it will stink bad ' what I do is buy lemons cut one in half
and put it on for 5mins then take it out and put in the  other half for same time--try  not to use the micro for fish  for a while '''it works for me the lemons


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2019)

toffee said:


> i  cook   cats- fish in mine -u have to wash it out top and bottom when done --or it will stink bad ' what I do is buy lemons cut one in half
> and put it on for 5mins then take it out and put in the  other half for same time--try  not to use the micro for fish  for a while '''it works for me the lemons


Yes. Lemons, lemons, lemons. 
Does wonders.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 1, 2019)

toffee said:


> i  cook   cats- fish in mine -u have to wash it out top and bottom when done --or it will stink bad ' what I do is buy lemons cut one in half
> and put it on for 5mins then take it out and put in the  other half for same time--try  not to use the micro for fish  for a while '''it works for me the lemons



Might want to re-word the first of your post lol!    Microwaved fish is not the first thing that comes to mind as it's currently written.


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2019)

A bowl of ammonia inside the microwave with the  door closed overnight usually works for me.  It also loosens anything that is stuck to the sides or the turntable (like when things splatter).


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Might want to re-word the first of your post lol!    Microwaved fish is not the first thing that comes to mind as it's currently written.


Something like I cook fish for my cats? I too at 1st read thought ewww cooking cats & fish in a micro wave can't be good.  Then I thought no way,  the post meant cooks fish for cats.


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2019)

I thought it took 3 days for fish (and company) to go bad.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2019)

Also, move microwave away from wall and clean the surface area (counter) underneath. You'd be surprised...dirt, crumbs, tiny pieces of food can accumulate. You don't want uninvited guests crawling and making a home.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2019)

I cook fish in the micro wave. When I'm done I wash the inside and use lemons as well. I have a bag of lemon rinds in the freezer that we used in ice tea. A couple of them works just as well as buying them just to sweeten up the micro wave.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2019)

It take no time to poach fish on your stove.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 1, 2019)

Never heard of cooking fish in a microwave until I went to work for a company that hired many Vietnamese. In their lunchroom it had an unholy smell at lunchtime when they microwaved their fish.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 2, 2019)

jujube said:


> A bowl of ammonia inside the microwave with the  door closed overnight usually works for me.  It also loosens anything that is stuck to the sides or the turntable (like when things splatter).


Ammonia is good but it's not available in my area anymore. It must be one of those dangerous chemicals if not used properly.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 2, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Ammonia is good but it's not available in my area anymore. It must be one of those dangerous chemicals if not used properly.



It is dangerous and is also an ingredient in the type of bomb Timothy McVeigh used in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 6, 2019)

Finally clean.

Recommended by Panasonic.

2 tablespoons baking soda and a cup of water in a microwaveable dish. Heat on high for 3 minutes.
And then wipe the insides again.
Good for now. I never cooked fish in the microwave but I thawed frozen fish. Never again.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 23, 2020)

toffee said:


> i  cook   cats- fish in mine -u have to wash it out top and bottom when done --or it will stink bad ' what I do is buy lemons cut one in half
> and put it on for 5mins then take it out and put in the  other half for same time--try  not to use the micro for fish  for a while '''it works for me the lemons


Thanks for the tip.  I think I will only fry pan from now on.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2020)

You can bake it, too.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 23, 2020)

I had a propane fed stove, it went on the fritz, don't think i'll ever replace it
.
I only used it to bake fish, cats and dogs-strays only.  

Me, microwave and slow cooker don't really need a stove, was a terrible cook anyway

I've not yet seem a post that says cats and dogs stink up microwave.

(forgive me, I'm quite mad)


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 23, 2020)

Microwave-safe, glass bowl, water. Zap it, boil the water, keep doing it for about an hour, taking short breaks between steaming. No more odors, although I don't cook any animal products in my microwave.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 24, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Microwave-safe, glass bowl, water. Zap it, boil the water, keep doing it for an hour. No more odors, although I don't cook any animal products in my microwave.


And a rusty microwave Ta Da. Boiling water in a microwave is dangerous. It's superheated. So be extremely careful.


----------



## toffee (Feb 24, 2020)

buy a new one healthier all round 'if it's old then buzz it --


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> And a rusty microwave Ta Da. Boiling water in a microwave is dangerous. It's superheated. So be extremely careful.


"superheated?"  LOL!

Let's see.....My microwave is eight years old.  No problems.  If your parts rust, then, yeah, you need a new microwave!  Cooking in a microwave releases steam, during cooking times, if water is present and temps hit 212ºF.  For your sake, I hope you aren't cooking under safe temps for whatever you're cooking!

FWIW, there are too many recipes to count that call for steaming in a microwave.  A properly functioning microwave removes steam as it forms during cooking times.  That steam is what removes bad odors, as it vents.

(I edited my op to include taking short breaks between steaming, as a concession to the "superheating!")


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 24, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> "superheated?"  LOL!
> 
> Let's see.....My microwave is eight years old.  No problems.  If your parts rust, then, yeah, you need a new microwave!  Cooking in a microwave releases steam, during cooking times, if water is present and temps hit 212ºF.  For your sake, I hope you aren't cooking under safe temps for whatever you're cooking!
> 
> ...



I only go by what I read.  I don't make stuff up and a friend got badly burned but here it is to read.

This is because *water heated* in a *microwave* oven can be *heated* above its normal *boiling* point* (superheated).* ... This will cause *water* to *boil* vigorously and explode out its container. The *water* can also explode if you add a powder, such as coffee, or an object to stir it.Jan 24, 2012

*Ask Us: Why is it dangerous to heat water in the microwave ...*
scienceillustrated.com.au › blog › science › ask-us-why-is-it-dangerous-


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 24, 2020)

Never experienced it.  I only use filtered water for boiling in the microwave.  Never stir things into it.  If it ever "exploded" out of its bowl, I'd never use it, again.  Be careful, folks.  

Your "rusty microwave" was what got me to respond, initially.  Microwaves are meant to vent any steam generated.  As I wrote, if you have a rusty microwave, you need a new one.....


----------



## jerry old (Feb 24, 2020)

camper6
what does it mean when it says 'causing the water to explode out of it's container.'
Don't grasp how dangerous this may be, it will all be contained inside the
microwave-right?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 24, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Never experienced it.  I only use filtered water for boiling in the microwave.  Never stir things into it.  If it ever "exploded" out of its bowl, I'd never use it, again.  Be careful, folks.
> 
> Your "rusty microwave" was what got me to respond, initially.  Microwaves are meant to vent any steam generated.  As I wrote, if you have a rusty microwave, you need a new one.....


I have a new one. Leave the door open now to dry out.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 25, 2020)

jerry old said:


> camper6
> what does it mean when it says 'causing the water to explode out of it's container.'
> Don't grasp how dangerous this may be, it will all be contained inside the
> microwave-right?


It's when to take it out in your hands that it could erupt. It happened to my friend. That water looks stable but it isn't. The molecules are agitating.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 25, 2020)

After discussing this there was an episode on the Dr. OZ show on the same topics.


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

I use orange cleaner and remove the turntable, spray and wipe all six sides including the door panel, wash the turntable, let everything dry, repeat. This works for me, but no guarantee in any individual situation.


----------

